# ufc 249



## Reedone816 (Apr 9, 2020)

from the articles i read, ufc still pushing for 249 because of two things:
to get the guarantee 750 mill for running contractual events with espn in a year.
already lost its 80% liquid cash in february to appease the failed parent company ipo, about 300 mill.

after reading the line up it is quite good, minus rose namajunas that pulled out just recently.
promising several kos for the event.

will you watch it or boycott by not buying? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 9, 2020)

They're doing it because all they care about is money and they don't care about their fighters or any of their staff. It's disgusting they should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 9, 2020)

Ha good just been announced it's been cancelled. Someone from Espn forced white to cancel it. Bet his ego took a blow there.

Of course it's the right decision it never should've been considered there was going to be an event. Thank god someone with common sense stepped up


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 10, 2020)

yep the governor of California called the disney executive to postpone the event.

another news is after the cancelation, dana white said that they're currently building facilities in private island so the fight can still happens.
might be following the plan of mlb and nba, to put all the team in one place and resume the league matches. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 10, 2020)

Reedone816 said:


> yep the governor of California called the disney executive to postpone the event.
> 
> another news is after the cancelation, dana white said that they're currently building facilities in private island so the fight can still happens.
> might be following the plan of mlb and nba, to put all the team in one place and resume the league matches.
> ...


The Japan Sumo Association did something similar for the March tournament. They held the matches in an empty stadium with just the television cameras. All the wrestlers got a checkup every day and anyone with a fever or other symptoms was quarantined while they were tested for covid-19. If any of the wrestlers had tested positive, then the rest of tournament would have been cancelled that day.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 10, 2020)

The whole "fight island" idea is stupid anyway.....all it is is a way to get past the social distancing laws. It's not safer....there's still all the fighters who'll be in proximity, the referees, the cornermen, the cutmen, the security guards, the doctors, the camera men, the ring announcer etc etc. Also if a fighter gets seriously injured and needs urgent medical attention I'm guessing there won't be a hospital on the island so that'll mean transporting them in a helicopter (more staff, more risk) and by the time they get on the helicopter, take off fly to wherever the nearest hospital is, land, get off the helicopter and in the hospital it could be to late.

Just a stupid idea all around that sounds like a bad Kung fu movie


----------



## Headhunter (May 9, 2020)

Well the dumbest even ever is happening tonight and fabricio werdum and his corner men have already tested positive. Because apparently had been with a relative who'd been comfiremd positive and he told the UFC this on Wednesday but still had him weigh in and interact with other fighters. There's a video on Twitter of him walking around the hotel talking to other fighters at a lot less than 2 metres and who has his corner men been around?

Very stupid that this is happening and could cost people their lives just because of Dana whites ego and love of money


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> fabricio werdum and his corner men have already tested



Werdum didn't test positive.

Jacare souza is who tested positive.  He was removed from the card and sent first treatment.

UFC 249 ended up being pretty good.  Gaithje/ Ferguson was a great fight.


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Japan Sumo Association did something similar for the March tournament. They held the matches in an empty stadium with just the television cameras. All the wrestlers got a checkup every day and anyone with a fever or other symptoms was quarantined while they were tested for covid-19. If any of the wrestlers had tested positive, then the rest of tournament would have been cancelled that day.


That was wild to watch on tv.


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> Werdum didn't test positive.
> 
> Jacare souza is who tested positive.  He was removed from the card and sent first treatment.
> 
> UFC 249 ended up being pretty good.  Gaithje/ Ferguson was a great fight.


I didn’t shell out the dough, but I heard the action sounded a lot more brutal without the cheering.


----------



## drop bear (May 10, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> The whole "fight island" idea is stupid anyway.....all it is is a way to get past the social distancing laws. It's not safer....there's still all the fighters who'll be in proximity, the referees, the cornermen, the cutmen, the security guards, the doctors, the camera men, the ring announcer etc etc. Also if a fighter gets seriously injured and needs urgent medical attention I'm guessing there won't be a hospital on the island so that'll mean transporting them in a helicopter (more staff, more risk) and by the time they get on the helicopter, take off fly to wherever the nearest hospital is, land, get off the helicopter and in the hospital it could be to late.
> 
> Just a stupid idea all around that sounds like a bad Kung fu movie



You could quarantine everyone for a few weeks before. It would be safer than being out in the general public.


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2020)

I watched the preliminaries. Pretty good watch. 

So odd with no crowd, like out of a sci fi movie.


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2020)

Steve said:


> I didn’t shell out the dough, but I heard the action sounded a lot more brutal without the cheering.



I actually liked it better because you could hear the punches and kicks landing.


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2020)

drop bear said:


> You could quarantine everyone for a few weeks before. It would be safer than being out in the general public.


Yeah but can't expect UFC to use common sense....there a photo of Dana fist bumping a fighter at the weigh ins for god sake


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> I actually liked it better because you could hear the punches and kicks landing.


Yeah. That's exactly what I heard.  I'll see it someday.


----------



## paitingman (May 10, 2020)

I enjoyed it without the crowd. No noise, no crowd to beat your test towards. Just focus and fighting. 
A private tournament with top tier fighters broadcast live. It was pretty cool.
The headliner was actually horrifying. definitely one for the history books. You just watched and LISTENED as Tony Ferguson took the most clean, hard shots I've ever seen and be able to actually fight on. He was like a monster. Truly incredible and so strange lol. I was in disbelief for the pretty much the last 20 minutes. 
I was really amazed and concerned for the entire fight.

Much respect to Gaethje and Ferguson; both are incredibly skillful and athletic. 
I really think Tony's insane weight cutting stunt combined with long, complicated training camp situation hurt him here, but I never liked the matchup at all for Ferguson. 
I knew as soon as they seriously started talking about this fight instead of Khabib that there was a huge chance I would never see Tony vs Khabib.
It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2020)

Anyone know if there's somewhere that I can watch it? Missed the fight at the time, and everything I'm seeing online is about ways to stream it.


----------



## Steve (May 11, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Anyone know if there's somewhere that I can watch it? Missed the fight at the time, and everything I'm seeing online is about ways to stream it.


Wait a few months and they’ll show it on espn 2.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Anyone know if there's somewhere that I can watch it? Missed the fight at the time, and everything I'm seeing online is about ways to stream it.



Mma core I think might have the fights.


----------



## Reedone816 (May 15, 2020)

another amusing part about no audience is that the fighters can hear what the commentators say.
two fighters, Hardy and Esparza said in the interview that they heard what Cormier said in commentary booth and they tribute their winning to the advice.


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 29, 2020)

There is a UFC fight night this Saturday and Woodley is fighting.


----------



## Karate student96 (May 29, 2020)

Imo if it isn't safe to go to the gym then they shouldn't be fighting


----------



## Karate student96 (May 29, 2020)

TheArtofDave said:


> There is a UFC fight night this Saturday and Woodley is fighting.


Yay....that'll be exciting.....the guy with 2 fights back to back that were considered the most boring fights ever and the least amount of strikes thrown


----------

